# wales uk



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

hi guys im hoping to be out again this weekend either at the local estuary or up the coast to one of my favourite places in the search of bass,cod and a night fish in search of the conger eel :lol: :lol: will post pics and full report :lol: tight lines lw 8)


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Lonewolf,
Thankyou for teaching me how to spell conger!I saw a pommie fishing show on them-top sport-how big are the one's you get?
Hope that Kewell one day comes good for you! 
Regards,
johnny


----------



## were-trout (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey lonewolf. Will look forward to hearing about it. Caught my first sea fish as a kid off the beach at Criccieth - dogfish on squid bait. My dad told me to cast out near where the sewage pipes ran into the sea  Later on I tried and failed to catch bass off the beach at Colwyn Bay. I'm going out on a limb here but reckon the fishinh MIGHT be better over here in Qld. Cheers.


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

were-trout said:


> Hey lonewolf. Will look forward to hearing about it. Caught my first sea fish as a kid off the beach at Criccieth - dogfish on squid bait. My dad told me to cast out near where the sewage pipes ran into the sea  Later on I tried and failed to catch bass off the beach at Colwyn Bay. I'm going out on a limb here but reckon the fishinh MIGHT be better over here in Qld. Cheers.


hi were-trout i think you may be right about the fishing on your side,however wales is a great place,i do alot of fishing at llandudno,colwyn bay and llandulas also on the island!would i be correct in thinking another welshman in oz? :lol: :lol: im away tomorrow up the n shore hopefully a nice cod for my troubles?maybe off pidgeons on the great orme did you ever fish that one?tight lines lw :lol:
hi jonny they start at strap size to good 80/90lbers on the boats and kayaks not that ive had the luck of one that size


----------



## were-trout (Sep 18, 2006)

lonewolf, sorry, not a Welshman  - just a Lancastrian with grandparents who lived at Colwyn Bay (Manchester's graveyard). Always fancied getting out up the Conway estuary, Menai Straits etc but never got a chance - a yak would be ideal eh? Did nearly all my sea fishing over there (UK) on holiday in Scotland - spinning for pollack off the rocks on Skye and up in Sutherland.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Lonewolf, must be a it chilly on the water up that way :shock: - hope you get a few. Would love to see the pics.

Steve


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

were-trout said:


> lonewolf, sorry, not a Welshman  - just a Lancastrian with grandparents who lived at Colwyn Bay (Manchester's graveyard). Always fancied getting out up the Conway estuary, Menai Straits etc but never got a chance - a yak would be ideal eh? Did nearly all my sea fishing over there (UK) on holiday in Scotland - spinning for pollack off the rocks on Skye and up in Sutherland.


some great venus yes,id love to get up the scottish coast be great fishing there!just got back from llandudno now going to post report!!! :lol: :lol: 


DrJed said:


> Hi Lonewolf, must be a it chilly on the water up that way :shock: - hope you get a few. Would love to see the pics.
> 
> Steve


hi drjed you really can freeze ya butt off! :lol: :lol: off the shore this evening bit dryer!! :lol: :lol: 
tight lines lw 8)


----------

